# 13+5 scan. 7 weeks to find out gender... Any guesses please ladies? Xx



## Teeny Weeny

Scan at 13+5. I'm useless with guessing and don't have a strong feeling of gender. Do you think perhaps pink or blue? Xx


----------



## tubs

Pink!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Pink lean


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks for the guesses ladies. 7 weeks feels like an eternity! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl!


----------



## karlilay

I think girl too!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That's a lot of girl guesses! My daughter would love a little sister! Xx


----------



## madseasons

:pink:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Another girly guess! 
Everyone including DH and DD think its a boy. I don't think it is but when everyone says the same it makes you wonder. Still 6 weeks to find out! I promise I will update when I know. Xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl too :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have a full house of girl guesses here. Surely you can't all be wrong! Lol xx


----------



## winterbabies3

That's all girl!!


----------



## KatieB

I'd say girl x


----------



## rwhite

:pink:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Weirdly, every single dream I have had about baby it is a boy. Including last night. 
I can't believe you have all said girl. I may just have to pay for an early gender scan! Xx


----------



## CharCharxxx

My guess is girl too! I saw in your scan photo you had it done at Queen Mary's I only live about 5 mins from there :) small world ;) lol x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

CharCharxxx said:


> My guess is girl too! I saw in your scan photo you had it done at Queen Mary's I only live about 5 mins from there :) small world ;) lol x

Small world indeed! I live in Chislehurst. Xx


----------



## Jaybean

Girl!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think girl too :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

All round girl guesses. You lot have made me think girl, so I'll be super shocked if it's a boy. Not long until we find out. Xx


----------



## embeth

All girl for sure !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I really hope all you ladies and your nub experience is right! Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl guess here too :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry picture is sideways. 

You were all right, this cutie is a GIRL. :cloud9:

DH was very shocked as he thought it was a boy for sure. The people we have told so far are all surprised. I'm just hoping she's still a girl in 4 weeks time at out next scan. :haha:

Thanks for taking the time to reply. You must all be good at the nub theory. Xxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KatieB

Congrats hun! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

